# Fluval chi ideas?



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

I just scored a 4 week old fluval chi for 20 bucks. Picking it up tomorrow. It's the 5 gallon version. 

I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. I could tear down my low light shrimp tank and transfer them into the more attracting chi, Or set up a new tank. Only problem. I'm in a dorm room. Space and transportation is an issue. 

I was thinking about ripping the filter and light out and using it as a rimless 5 gallon endler tank, or keeping it together, plant a single plant in the filter box, a bamboo in the top box and pick up a classy half moon betta. 

What are you guys' thoughts on a chi?


----------



## hyunbaw (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Chi, and I've thought of just keeping it intact and putting bare sand on the borders with plant substrate in the center box to keep plants like Crypt Parva or microswords. 

The issues that came to mind are:
1. Can't put a timer for the light. 
2. Algae tends to grow on the submerged LED lights, gradually reducing light
3. Light can still be insufficient

But I think it's still manageable, and may do it for my brother's setup. 

Good luck!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

1. you could just pop on a new light..  I made my own.
2. i have a bunch of alge on the rocks in the filter under the light, but you dont see it and i'm pretty sure its beneficial for the tank to have a bit.
3. upgrade the light or diy one 

heres the one i just did. shrimp/fry tank


----------



## Ulupica (Nov 4, 2011)

I stripped mine of all plastic and it's now a bare, rimless, tank. Still haven't decided what to do with it yet though


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

I would say remove the light/filter combo if you want to grow anything (or add a light mod as shown above. 

This is what I did to mine:









New light, filter and even a HOB refugium. Plants grow like wildfire in there, and it hosts a family of endlers.

Here's my journal url for the full specs: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=227146&highlight=


----------



## tomciu (Jan 6, 2013)

I got a 5G Chi as a gift and as much as I like the way it looks, it is unfortunate how little you can do with the stock setup. However, I think it defeats the purpose of getting one if you remove the filter/light because that's half the cost of the thing. I bought an extra light that I have on a timer, I switch the side of the tank is on every 1-2 days and turn on the stock light if I happen to be home when the timer is on. I've had this going for just over a month and the plants seem to be starting to grow. I have an oto and a bunch of RCS but plan to get a couple compatible dwarf fish once my current fry get a little larger.


----------



## hyunbaw (Jan 18, 2006)

If you want to keep the original filter/light, you can just add a small filter or powerhead and put the filter/light on a timer. Your stock filter/light will turn off at night, but you'll still have the other filter running.


----------

